# Cardiff City Stadium March 2009



## pob (Dec 2, 2013)

Visited here way back with a non forum member was interesting to see inside this place as it was my first time in there. 

Enjoy


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 2, 2013)

Wicked! Didn't even know this was like this! Cracking stuff!


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 2, 2013)

The chairs looked like they was fighting for position, nice!


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 2, 2013)

not long after


----------



## pob (Dec 2, 2013)

did you find the box of knock of dvds?


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 3, 2013)

pob said:


> did you find the box of knock of dvds?



No, that is as far as I went, they were starting to build the new houses. The place looks so different now.


----------



## smiler (Dec 3, 2013)

Lucky you visited when you did pob or we would'nt have seen the pics, my Thanks to you both.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 3, 2013)

I've worked there - and it was a sh*t hole before they abandoned it!!!


----------



## PCWOX (Dec 3, 2013)

AT least it wasn't a bland identikit stadium like the new ground TeeJF
I love old stadiums like this


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 6, 2013)

PCWOX said:


> AT least it wasn't a bland identikit stadium like the new ground TeeJF
> I love old stadiums like this



Yes, you know, you're not wrong there. But Cardiff's ground was particularly noxious as I recall, especially the loos! last time I worked there they played some team from Yorkshire (might have been Barnsley) and it all got a bit tasty after the game - the local fans chased a Yorkshire dude up one of the lighting pylons!


----------



## peanuts (Dec 7, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Yes, you know, you're not wrong there. But Cardiff's ground was particularly noxious as I recall, especially the loos! last time I worked there they played some team from Yorkshire (might have been Barnsley) and it all got a bit tasty after the game - the local fans chased a Yorkshire dude up one of the lighting pylons!


well they are know as six fingered monkeys from that part of yorkshire


----------

